# Any recommendations for Mt. Lassen area?



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Planning on going up this Friday afternoon and staying through the long weekend. I know nothing about the area and am looking to camp a night or two and crash in a motel a night or two. Will take all the info I can get on routes, towns, campgrounds, restaurants, etc.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Campground? Manzanita Lake in the National Park is the way to go. You can ride the road through the Park (Hwy 89) which is one of the most beautiful roads in the country, and also ride off to the north towards Burney Falls. I think that's about 40 miles away. Great rides, both of the them. 

This part of California isn't know for gourmet dining...and there are no restaurants in the Park. But the general store there does have a minimal basic grocery department, and you won't starve. If you've never been, this is one of the great parks in the US---and almost forgotten. Great hiking there---including Mt Lassen itself, but also Paradise Meadows, Echo Lake. etc. 

And if you fish, Manzanita Lake, right at the campground, is catch and release fly fishing only with fish from 16" and up. 

Wonderful place...


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Great advice.
If you were coming from SF, is there a town or a hotel/motel close to the park you'd recommend? I'm thinking we'll camp for a night or so and then get a room for the rest of the weekend to shower and eat out.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Stay in Redding...just 45 miles (1 hr) west of the Park, and plenty of good accomodations/restaurants. Drop me a PM for more info...I'm from there  

Also be glad to take you out for a light ride while in Redding, if you want.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't want to badmouth anyone's home town, but Redding is HOT, and i don't think the hotels or restaurants there will confuse anyone with the Bay Area. Lassen is 6,000 feet, so much cooler. And the campground store has showers. 

We stay in Lassen...and only stop in Redding to pay visits to relatives...


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

balzaccom said:


> Don't want to badmouth anyone's home town, but Redding is HOT, and i don't think the hotels or restaurants there will confuse anyone with the Bay Area. Lassen is 6,000 feet, so much cooler. And the campground store has showers.
> 
> We stay in Lassen...and only stop in Redding to pay visits to relatives...


Is there a town in the park that has a motel? Is Shingletown a good balance between a campsite and the city of Redding? Thanks so much for the info already.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

balzaccom said:


> Don't want to badmouth anyone's home town, but Redding is HOT, and i don't think the hotels or restaurants there will confuse anyone with the Bay Area. Lassen is 6,000 feet, so much cooler. And the campground store has showers.
> 
> We stay in Lassen...and only stop in Redding to pay visits to relatives...


Yea....but it's a dry heat  

But seriously, we are having a reasonable summer so far, only 2 days over 100, and you really do get used to it. Makes those hot/dry centuries much easier when you're used to it. I will warn you that last nights weather forecast was for mid 90's Fri/Sat and a bit warmer Sun/Mon/Tues. 

Lassen for camping - park entrance is right around 4000' elev, with the campgrounds a bit higher - so cooler, but still warm if the Valley is heating up. Shingletown is a SMALL town - not too sure about anything more than a B&B, and local restaurants are few and far between (local pizza shop/deli sandwhiches from the grocery store).

*UPDATE: USFS just had an announcement on the radio indicating camping/hiking activities restricted to lower elevations of the park due to deep snow in upper elevations from a wet winter and late spring storms. ENJOY!!*

So, yes Redding is not a Bay Area substitute, but it's the biggest city north of Sac, while still retaining a rural feel/atmosphere - and the scenery/local activities are tough to beat ANYWHERE in the state. If you want anything more than Shingletowns B&B's or a choice in restaurants, plan for 1 night in Redding.

YMMV.


----------



## bddbb (Dec 8, 2001)

Be sure to obey the speed limit when going downhill in Lassen Park. The rangers there do not like bicyclists in "their" park. Bicyclists are a nuisance to them. 
They will write you up.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

bddbb said:


> Be sure to obey the speed limit when going downhill in Lassen Park. The rangers there do not like bicyclists in "their" park. Bicyclists are a nuisance to them.
> They will write you up.


They are also REALLY watching things due to one of the members of the Shasta Wheelmen (local riding group in Redding) hitting a rough spot in the road last year on a high speed descent...she ended up going OTB, and the head injury still has her is a 24/7 rehab facility almost 12 months later.


----------

